# First aquarium, first post! 50g setup



## Senayski

What's up people! Just purchased my first aquarium a couple weeks ago, a topfin 50gallon setup. Some chemicals I bought were prime dechorinator and the API freshwater test kit. It's currently cycling (fish in) with 4 zebra danios. Ammonia was .25, nitrites were 0, nitrates were 10, and pH is 7.6. I've been keeping up with water changes daily and light light feeding every few days. I'm using a penguin 350 filter and one 300w top fin submersible heater and a digital thermometer to keep track of the temperature (79.9 F). I also have a top fin 4000 air pump powering a single airstone for now. I plan on adding some driftwood and live plants within the next few weeks along with upgrading the lighting (open for suggestions).


----------



## Senayski

Ill post pics once I reach my 5th post


----------



## nate2005

It sounds like your off to a good start. 

What fish were you planning on getting once the tank is ready to start adding more?

I'm not much help with the live plants and the lights though. I've just begun to learn about them myself.


----------



## Senayski

Not sure of the compatibility of them but at my LFS I liked a lot of the neon tetras, tiger barbs, glass catfish, plecos, fancy guppies, corys(?), and rainbow fish. My girlfriend saw a red discus she liked that I wasn't too fond of lol


----------



## nate2005

I would probably skip the tiger barbs and just stick with the others.Tiger barbs would probably pick on your guppies and maybe some of the others. Most of what you listed are schooling fish so keep that in mind when deciding your quantities. You said plecos (plural) but idk if you would want more than 1. Remember, they get to be almost a foot long. Maybe consider a few Otocinclus. From my experience the glass catfish can be a littler harder to keep but maybe that was just me. Those r my opinions. I'm sure others will share theirs.


----------



## Senayski

Thanks I appreciate it! And yes I meant 1 pleco just plural to generalize all the ones I've seen.


----------



## Senayski

My tank as of now.


----------



## nate2005

Cool ship!


----------



## CAM

nate2005 said:


> Cool ship!


It is! But appears the poor bastard that died on it was a giant!

;-)


----------



## choutman

cool looking tank I dig the ship thanks for sharing pics and please keep us updated on your tanks progress


----------



## Senayski

CAM said:


> It is! But appears the poor bastard that died on it was a giant!
> 
> ;-)


*w3


----------



## Senayski

choutman said:


> cool looking tank I dig the ship thanks for sharing pics and please keep us updated on your tanks progress


Thanks! Will do  

A quick question. When do you guys add dechorinator during a water change? I usually do enough for the whole tank, pour it in then fill the tank with new water. Curious on what's the best way to do it.


----------



## CAM

You got it right. Add the conditioner just before filling.

BTW.... thanked you for having a good sense of humor.


----------



## choutman

i go super light on declorinator i rely on aquarium salt mostly and i add it to the tank directly...but that's just me..experiment find what works for you and read instructions on the label...good luck!


----------



## Senayski

Thanks guys! And yeah I was trying to figure out what that was lol. Can I thank back??


----------



## CAM

You can say thanks for any post. Just click the "say thanks" box in bottom left corner of the post you want to thank.


----------



## majerah1

Looks nice. Out of curiosity what made you decide on fish in cycling?


----------



## DarkestCloud

Cool tank. I add dechlorinator to the water I'm putting in, as it goes into an old popcorn container first, then the tank. Glass fish are pretty particular about water conditions, and are really fragile. What kind of pleco? Commons are better suited to ponds, as I've seen them get to 2 feet. All plecos produce huge amounts of waste. They also require driftwood. Maybe a smaller species? Agreed on the tiger barbs, as well.


----------



## Senayski

majerah1 said:


> Looks nice. Out of curiosity what made you decide on fish in cycling?


As sad as it is to say, My girlfriend was complaining about the tank looking empty so I gave in and bought some danios. She now understands the whole process and has been fairly patient with it. 

Thanks for the advice too darkestcloud, a piece of driftwood will be added soon and some live plants.


----------



## rtmaston

hello looks like your ready to go.post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Senayski

rtmaston said:


> hello looks like your ready to go.post some pictures when you can.


Will do!


----------



## DarkestCloud

Senayski said:


> As sad as it is to say, My girlfriend was complaining about the tank looking empty so I gave in and bought some danios. She now understands the whole process and has been fairly patient with it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice too darkestcloud, a piece of driftwood will be added soon and some live plants.


Understandable that she wouldn't want to wait. Glad you guys are willing to be patient! For a pleco, I'd recommend a bristlenose, as they stay small. For the driftwood, you should soak it for a few hours, to get the loose crud off. Soaking will also keep it from turning your water too brown. Buying dry driftwood will keep your aquarium snail-free.


----------



## Senayski

DarkestCloud said:


> Understandable that she wouldn't want to wait. Glad you guys are willing to be patient! For a pleco, I'd recommend a bristlenose, as they stay small. For the driftwood, you should soak it for a few hours, to get the loose crud off. Soaking will also keep it from turning your water too brown. Buying dry driftwood will keep your aquarium snail-free.


Thanks for the info! I read that about the DW, if you don't boil it the water will look like iced tea lol. Ill definitely check out the bristle nose.


----------



## CAM

Some woods will require a lot more soaking than others to stop leeching tannins.

I soaked my Mopani in a 5 gallon bucket for 4 weeks, changing water in the bucket three times a day.

It still leeched some tannins for another month.

It also leeched out some white product in its surface but baking it for a few hours at 250° ended that in short order.


----------



## coralbandit

The tannins that leach from most woods will cause no trouble but may be a visuall bummer for you.Adding the wood after a soak will help train you in the waterchanges that need to continue(they help you see things in water)Most of the stuff removed in cahnges are invisable.


----------



## Senayski

Good stuff to know!

I have these what look to be like little white dust particles or something floating around everywhere. You can only see them up close but I'm clueless as to what it is. I want crystal clear water...


----------



## CAM

You sure they aren't micro-bubbles?

You have HOBs that have out-flows above the water surface?


----------



## Senayski

CAM said:


> You sure they aren't micro-bubbles?
> 
> You have HOBs that have out-flows above the water surface?



That may be it. They do seem to come out when the filter water hits the surface. I have the water level up even with it to reduce noise and heavy splashing. Is there any harm in micro bubbles?


----------



## CAM

I don't think so. But my tank cleared up a bit when I started filling it higher than the outflows. Then when I replaced the carbon with Purigen.... wow, crystal clear.


----------



## Fishypapa

DarkestCloud said:


> For a pleco, I'd recommend a bristlenose, as they stay small.


I'll second the bristlenose recommendation. I adore mine and they don't get nearly as big. My 4 yr old son named him Sucker.


----------



## DarkestCloud

I've heard that micro-bubbles can suffocate fish by getting trapped in their gills. Though that's probably unlikely. Hopefully you sort that out. My 30 gallon was cloudy, I thought it was debris, but then took out my murderous bubbler-colosseum, and it cleared right up. I am still enjoying lovely, just-about-crystal clear water. Cloudy water is also caused by ammonia excess, so testing your water is probably a good idea.


----------



## Senayski

I've been doing water tests daily. So I'm just hoping after the cycle is done it will clear up...

Do Any of you use aquarium salt? If so what are the pros cons of it? I was curious


----------



## lonedove55

I totally agree with not keeping tiger barbs with the other fish you mentioned...they are very boisterous fish and would probably harass and nip the guppies and neons to death. I currently keep tiger barbs: the regular tigers, green (or moss barbs) and albino. Danios, however, can be kept with barbs without problems. Personally, I wouldn't use aquarium salt with freshwater fish...they really don't need it (unless you're planning on brackish tank) or using it to treat diseases (such as Ich). Plus it's a pain to clean off the salt residue that will form on your filter, glass, etc. In some instances it can actually be harmful to some species of fish.


----------



## DarkestCloud

Most fish are fine with salt, and it prevents disease. Some species, like cories, do not appreciate salt one bit, so make sure to research that. Don't put lots in, obviously. You don't want a tiny ocean.


----------



## coralbandit

Salt is a chemical similiar to using rid ich!It is NOT naturally occuring the habbitat of most fish and for the most part is a skin irritant(why fish grow more slime coat when it is used).
It's only true effective use in aiding in osmoregulation.That would be when fish are having labored breathing or issues with fluid exchange.
Fresh water fish NATURALLY store more salt in their body than marine fish.This is so they can release the excess salt and intake FRESH water in the process of osmoregulation.Salt water fish store less salt and therefore intake the necessary salt from the water when needed.THIS MAY ALL SEEM ODD,but true and how osmoregulation works.
So if your fish is not laboring to breath, or suffering from bloat or dropsy,NO SALT IS NEEDED.And I am a firm believer that if you have ich then you need meds(malechalite green and formulyn)not salt.And finally for all who feel salt is a "chemical free" alternative ,check the periodic table,salt is an element(chemical) and ONE MORE TIME, NOT NATURALLY OCCURING IN MOST FISHES HABBITAT.


----------



## Senayski

New piece of driftwood and 2 anacharis plants. Dunno how well they'll grow with this stock lighting, just trying to see how they do until I get my new lighting set up. (Only 2 dollars for each). Also would you guys recommend some nutrient rich soil substrate to mix n with the gravel?


----------



## Vqualiana86

You have a very beautiful tank set up!


----------



## Senayski

Vqualiana86 said:


> You have a very beautiful tank set up!


Thank you, x2!


----------



## Senayski

So I just ordered 4 bags of flora max substrate. My tank is almost done cycling I believe, ammonia is almost zero and nitritre are going up slowly with nitrates around 5ppm. How should I go about adding this substrate when the cycles done? I'm gonna cap it off with the gravel I'm using now.


----------



## bcalla

Nice tank setup! Are your plants potted or direct into substrate?


----------



## Senayski

Directly Into the substrate. Used some tweezers to get most plants fairly deep. Ill post a pic in a bit


----------



## Senayski

I wanna get rid of the bell but for now I'm keeping it because the pleco has made it his home lol.


----------



## DarkestCloud

Very nice!


----------



## jamnigh

Good looking tank!!


----------



## Senayski

Thanks guys


----------



## Molly Malone

great tank - looks good !


----------



## Senayski

Thanks! It looks much cleaner now without that ugly heater and that tube I was using for the drip acclimation. Any suggestions on another schooling fish for the serpaes? I'm gonna be getting rid of the danios


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood

Senayski said:


> What's up people! Just purchased my first aquarium a couple weeks ago, a topfin 50gallon setup. Some chemicals I bought were prime dechorinator and the API freshwater test kit. It's currently cycling (fish in) with 4 zebra danios. Ammonia was .25, nitrites were 0, nitrates were 10, and pH is 7.6. I've been keeping up with water changes daily and light light feeding every few days. I'm using a penguin 350 filter and one 300w top fin submersible heater and a digital thermometer to keep track of the temperature (79.9 F). I also have a top fin 4000 air pump powering a single airstone for now. I plan on adding some driftwood and live plants within the next few weeks along with upgrading the lighting (open for suggestions).


Hello, we see you may be looking for driftwood in the near future. If you would like some great pieces and great prices, we have over 200 pieces in stock right now!


----------



## tbub1221

Good looking tank , let us know what you do about picking fish.
I noticed you said your wife saw a discus she liked , I would skip on that guy for a wile , they aren't the easiest to keep as they have some specific needs many people do species only tanks. 
The other fish would be great , but probably avoid the barbs like the above posts say , there tuff fish and would nip I'm fairly certain.
Looks like your off to an awesome start .
Congrats on the new tank and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Senayski

Already looked at your selection Susquehanna  you will get a pm in the near future. 

And yeah no discus for a while. She may buy a 55 for a discus only tank. Right now I got 6 serpae tetras and a pleco.


----------



## Senayski

Thanks for be kind words as well!!


----------



## Senayski

And a red tail shark I got today. Any suggestions for another shoaling fish?


----------



## Senayski

Just an updated pic of my low tech tank.


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood

Your aquarium looks verry nice


----------



## Senayski

Thank you


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Hey, OP!

I was thinking of getting that EXACT Penn-Plax "Striped Pirate Ship" piece, but in the much larger two-piece set, as seen here:

Penn Plax Striped Shipwreck Decoration Set - Large Aquarium Ships & Wrecks Ornaments

How do you like the ship?


----------



## snowghost45

I wouldn't bother with the Pleco, he will out grow the tank in no time. I put water in milk jugs and let it sit for 24 hours. When run cold water so it can get hot (to do dishes) it takes about 1/4 gallon to get hot, so why waste the water? Save it for the fish tank and water my gardens with the dirty water, makes everything grow!


----------



## Goby

snowghost45 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the Pleco, he will out grow the tank in no time. I put water in milk jugs and let it sit for 24 hours. When run cold water so it can get hot (to do dishes) it takes about 1/4 gallon to get hot, so why waste the water? Save it for the fish tank and water my gardens with the dirty water, makes everything grow!


Good advice. 

We have a pleco that from nose to tail, will likely span the top to bottom of a 20" inch tall tank. He's kept in an outdoor pond for much of the year, but in the winter he's kept in a 55-gallon tank with a couple smaller pond fish. I'm thinking this winter we'll need to either upgrade the tank or downgrade the pleco.


----------



## Senayski

ClinicaTerra said:


> Hey, OP!
> 
> I was thinking of getting that EXACT Penn-Plax "Striped Pirate Ship" piece, but in the much larger two-piece set, as seen here:
> 
> Penn Plax Striped Shipwreck Decoration Set - Large Aquarium Ships & Wrecks Ornaments
> 
> How do you like the ship?



My fish loved it! I broke a small piece off the front mast but some superglue will fix it. If you want I can sell you mine for 25. Pm me if you're interested and ill send you some pics


----------



## Senayski

Goby said:


> Good advice.
> 
> We have a pleco that from nose to tail, will likely span the top to bottom of a 20" inch tall tank. He's kept in an outdoor pond for much of the year, but in the winter he's kept in a 55-gallon tank with a couple smaller pond fish. I'm thinking this winter we'll need to either upgrade the tank or downgrade the pleco.


Me and the gf are keeping him for now. We plan on getting a 125 soon so he may be re housed in that. I give my dirty water to my mom for her flowers and she loves it lol


----------



## snowghost45

LOL yep fish poop is a great fertilizer. I was in an office one time and they had huge tanks with 2 ft long plecos in them. I think they are cool to watch, I just don't have the room for them when they get big. Cool that he gets to spend his summer time outside in a pond!


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Senayski said:


> My fish loved it! I broke a small piece off the front mast but some superglue will fix it. If you want I can sell you mine for 25. Pm me if you're interested and ill send you some pics


Hey Senay,

Thanks for the offer; we're not sure if we want to go with that one or this three-piece "Sunken Spanish Galleon" that Foster & Smith sells:

Aquarium decorations and ornaments: Zanusa Aquatics Sunken Galleon at Foster & Smith Aquatics

There's a sale on them right now, and I just like the more "natural" look of the Spanish Galleon wreck...however, I'd like to learn more about your Penn Plax Striped Sail Pirate Ship. You don't have this any longer as a centerpiece? Why did you switch it out? Why didn't you go with the two-piece set so it looks "broken" in the middle?


----------



## Senayski

That one is really nice!! 

But our plans have changed, were heavily planted now and have no room for the ship. I actually liked the broken in half one better but at the time I didn't have enough cash on me to get it so we went with this one


----------



## ClinicaTerra

I understand about the money...BELIEVE ME...

Do you think the Spanish Sunken Galleon would look good in my 60 gallon?


----------



## Senayski

I actually do like the galleon way better. If your plans are to plant your tank at some point save your money!!! Lol don't rush it


----------



## Senayski

Plants are growing like crazy! Need to trim the middle plants bad.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Senayski said:


> I actually do like the galleon way better. If your plans are to plant your tank at some point save your money!!! Lol don't rush it


You like the three-piece ship I cited better than the Penn-Plax striped sail resin ship you had you mean?

As for plants, I don't plan on doing real; always plastic for us...


----------

